# We have babies!



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Okay so the three female Platys were put in the tank last Saturday... and I had suspected that at least one was pregnant. This evening:


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Kind of hard to see but congradulations on the babies. Aren't they very tiny & cute? They even get cuter as they grow & really start to look like a fish!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

so do i...

i wish my guppies stopped giving birth!!


----------



## DervMan (Jan 26, 2005)

Aye but they're not as small as I thought.

Unfortunately, we were totally unprepared for babies so soon, so we've nothing to feed them other than finely crushed flake or sinking Catfish food...  

I'm not optimistic that these little guys and girls will survive to adulthood, but so far the parents don't appear to be interested in baby-sized snacks.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

DervMan, the babies will do fine on crushed flakes. Crush into a powder & feed a couple times a day( a veriety of flake is good ) My platy babies also eat crushed dried shrimp & crushed dried bloodworms. The do have a baby food you can buy but I figured it was pretty much just crushed flake. If the other fish don't seem interested in them there is a very good chance they will survive.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

my babies steal the adults food!!! believe me, they eat frozen blood worms (thawed)!! Can you imagine this little tiny thing "running" away with a bloodworm in its mouth?? that's my babies!!


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Chrisinha, are those the guppy babies or the black balloon? How are all the balloons? I just turned my platy babies loose fromt he net - they will be 2 weeks on Monday but I missed one & he was doing fine so I figured the others will be fine. Fun to set them free!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

swimmers, im glad you asked. i really dont know. i think most of them are guppy babies, except for 2 blacks (one just was born 2 days ago). The problem is every morning there are more babies!! they're breeding like rabbits! the guppy females look like they are going to explode! There are babies of all sizes and colors! And honestly, there are some weird looking ones too. They are different, kinda dark grey with stripes... have flat bodies and are bigger than the ones who were born before, but not so big as the black baby mollies. Really... I know it sounds bad but since i dont have a lot fo space, i left them altogether with the adults, thinking that some of them would be eaten (i know i was bad), but the adults couldnt careless. I even saw one of the medium sized babies picking on my pleco!! they are living together in the same cave!!

the ballons are fine! thanks for asking! :wink:


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Chrisinha, Didn't you have some striped balloons? Maybe that's what they are. I caught a bunch of platy babies a while back & thought some were balloons but no luck. Hard to tell when they are so tiny. My Balloon is about the same, but rounder. There are 5 2 wk old platy babies loose & she could care less so I'm hoping she'll leave hers alone - if she ever drop them! You are going to need another tank real soon! :lol:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

tell me about it...

i just bought a 30g tank for my goldfish. As soon as i transfer them i'll put the fry and the "mothers" (guppies) in the 10g tank!!
I doubt the weird ones are balloon fry because the black ones, which i know for sure are molly fry, were born much bigger.


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Chrisinha, you are probably right - guppies. Are the black fry showing any signs of a balloon belly yet?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

the oldest one, yes! it already looks slightly "gravid"! i tried to make a video of him yesterday with this big bloodworm in his mouth, but he was too fast for the camera! LOL

the other one is still too small

i'll try the video again today...


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Looking forward to it Chrisinha!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

two baby ballon mollies were born yesterday!! these are balloon for sure because i transferred the female guppies and all their fry to a 10g tank. they're orangish and one of them has some black spots!!


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Chrisinha, Congradulations! I wish mine would drop some. My platy had another batch yesterday that's in with the balloon, barely 3 weeks since the last batch. Black tails like their Mom so I know they are platys. That's so cool you got balloon babies, I'm so jealous.


----------

